# Can someone please tell me how kickboxing training is like ?



## ghostrider33 (Dec 28, 2022)

I don't know if it involves a lot of stretching exercise like karate ...

Why i am trying to compare it with karate is that my 6 year old daughter is training in karate and now has an orange belt ...

and i am sure i cant do stretching exercise like that at my age , 37 ...


I am a person who has been going to the gym too from december 1st 2022 ...

i reach gym everyday morning at 6.30 and work out till 8 ...

Then i come back home go to work , comes back in the evening at 6.30  ...

my kickboxing classes will be at 7.30 in the evening ...

i don't know how i am going to handle all these training from morning to evening  ...

so ,  should i really go to the gym in the morning and at the same time attend kickboxing classes in the evening ?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 28, 2022)

So comparing a 6 year old karate class to kickboxing-the two things are very different. Wouldn't even consider it the same activity. And even in flexibility-heavy arts, there's no expectation you'll be able to stretch well or be flexible at the beginning.

Regarding the gym-that's all on you. Are the classes an hour long? How many times per week? And have you exercised regularly in the past or is this a new thing?

Personally, if it's a new thing at 37 I'd want to ease into it so I don't accidentally overwork myself and injure something. But you've had a month to figure out if that pace works for you, and if you add kickboxing and find it's too much, you can always cut back on either kickboxing or gym time.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 28, 2022)

With the above said, there's another issue that I would be concerned about in your position-I don't know enough about your life to say if it's a concern for you, but I'll say it anyway.

From what I know, you're 37 years old, and have (at least) a 6 year old. You reach the gym each morning at 6:30AM, which I'm guessing means you leave around 6-6:15; long before a 6 year old would be waking up for school.
You then get home from school at 6:30PM, and will be going to kickboxing at 7:30PM, and since classes are normally an hour (and from my experience tend to go over for a few minutes), you'll be getting home around 9PM, prime bedtime for most 6 year olds I know.

 The way you stated it, reads to me like this is every day/most days a week. If so, that means you'll only be seeing your daughter an hour a day at most, and your SO (significant other) will have to do most of the caretaking (and bonding). Personally, with that schedule, I wouldn't want to do that to either myself or my SO, and that alone would make it unsustainable. I think the max for me with that schedule and family, would be twice a week doing gym in morning and kickboxing at night. Or I'd try to find a school/gym/dojo that starts later (8:30 or later), so most of the time I'd miss is bedtime.

Like I said, I know very little about my situation, so all of this is unasked and possibly unneeded advice. Also, while I've seen a lot of friends and martial arts partners with friends struggle with scheduling issues, I do not have any kids myself. So take this all with a grain of salt.


----------



## ghostrider33 (Dec 28, 2022)

Ok thanks for your reply @Monkey Turned Wolf 

The classes are only 3 days per week and is 1 hour long

I have exercised before  , and after a break this is my 5th attempt at the gym ...

like you said ,  i will try to attempt the kickboxing evening classes too and let me see how the training goes ...


----------



## ghostrider33 (Dec 28, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> With the above said, there's another issue that I would be concerned about in your position-I don't know enough about your life to say if it's a concern for you, but I'll say it anyway.
> 
> From what I know, you're 37 years old, and have (at least) a 6 year old. You reach the gym each morning at 6:30AM, which I'm guessing means you leave around 6-6:15; long before a 6 year old would be waking up for school.
> You then get home from school at 6:30PM, and will be going to kickboxing at 7:30PM, and since classes are normally an hour (and from my experience tend to go over for a few minutes), you'll be getting home around 9PM, prime bedtime for most 6 year olds I know.
> ...



I wake up at 5.30 in the morning everyday ... then i reach the gym before 6.30 or 6.30 ...

I work out till 8 or 8.15 ...

comes back home at 8.30

Then i have to go to work at 9.30

My daughter leaves to her school at 9.20

And her karate classes are only on saturday and sunday morning at 7 ...

She doesn't have school those days ...


I come back home from work at 6.30 in the evening ...

I usually spent the rest of the time with my family ...


Now , if i start the kickboxing evening classes , that means i might have to attend the classes from 7.30 to 8.30

i can be back home around 9 ...

my daughter only goes to sleep around 10 ...

My wife doesn't work ... she stays at home all the time ... so its sort of ok  ...

Sort of normal here in india ...


----------



## Zombocalypse (Dec 31, 2022)

So aside from the physical exhaustion that comes with all training, you should also expect some pain on your shins from hitting the bag. It takes some getting used to but you’ll adapt. Just don’t overdo it.


----------

